# Squier Protone by Fender telecaster C$200



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Squier by Fender telecaster
C$200
This is squire protone , I had one and they very good I don't think he knows what he's got . (It's Facebook market )
Squire Protonne


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Mooh ...Pickup location is "Swingin' Wingham" ...not far from you!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

LaRSin said:


> I had one and they very good I don't think he knows what he's got


The ProTone series lasted ~ two years because it was under priced for the material/quality put into them.
I had the 4 string bass. Ash body, one piece maple neck, alnico pups.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> @Mooh ...Pickup location is "Swingin' Wingham" ...not far from you!


My ProTone Thinline Tele lives in Lucknow now, even closer. The guy who bought it from me even took the extra neck that was fretless. Killer guitar either way. I think my ProTone Strat lives in Clinton now. Exceptional bang for the buck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> My ProTone Thinline Tele lives in Lucknow now, even closer. The guy who bought it from me even took the extra neck that was fretless. Killer guitar either way. I think my ProTone Strat lives in Clinton now. Exceptional bang for the buck.


I was thinking more along the lines of you possibly wanting to consider buying it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of you possibly wanting to consider buying it.


I thought about it for a moment but only for a moment. I need to maintain my commitment to the idea that less is more.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

It's sold


----------



## whymontess (9 mo ago)

The Protone Strats are a huge bang for the buck as well.


----------

